
Ghost in the machine: Snapchat isn’t mobile-first – it’s something else entirely - phodo
https://medium.com/@basche42/ghost-in-the-machine-snapchat-isnt-mobile-first-it-s-something-else-entirely-4f6c265152a2
======
alistproducer2
Great piece. The first thing I've read that captures what's special about SC.
I'm an old who until very recently didn't use or understand it. But once I
did, I was over come with my inability to describe why it felt so different,
so significant. This article captures what I didn't have the words, or will,
to put into a coherent thought. Thanks.

P.S. you should repost this after the holidays. Its not going to get as much
play as it should with people away from their desks.

------
ungzd
It's crap-first. Snapchat reminded me of reincarnation of Myspace which was
totally unusable, but teenagers still were using it because it was marketed as
place where they can interact with musicans.

